# Jspec B12 front clip w/grill!



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Here's a pic of my nose cut from the JDM B12 sunny.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

nice! how much did it $et you back?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$125........I just wanted the grill


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that's insanely chaep!where did you get it from and how about a side view of that bumper and would that all amber corner light bolt right on to a US B-12?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My friend accidentally got it in and I saw it and had to have it!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i wish i could accidently get stuff like that!


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

oops, a skyline fell into my yard.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

B12 Dream Boy said:


> *oops, a skyline fell into my yard. *


exactly, lol!


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I have already done this front end conversion. Everything bolts up. The JDM headlights have different housings and use H4 bulbs. Brighter than stock. They also have the daytime running lights in them. I didn't use em because I have HID's for my 9004. The corners and grill clip right in. If you can get your hands on em, they look awesome. It goes nicely w/ my Xenon/Nissan Motorsports front air dam.

John


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Nismodriver said:


> *I have already done this front end conversion. Everything bolts up. The JDM headlights have different housings and use H4 bulbs. Brighter than stock. They also have the daytime running lights in them. I didn't use em because I have HID's for my 9004. The corners and grill clip right in. If you can get your hands on em, they look awesome. It goes nicely w/ my Xenon/Nissan Motorsports front air dam.
> 
> John *


do you have the all amber corner lights too?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeppers.

John


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I love this grill.... 










This is only the second B12 that I have see with it. 

PS: All hail the mighty hatch


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I think with turbocharged applications, the grill with the more ventilation seems to be the way to go, but that grill does look nice as do the car. Hey "Nismodriver" I have never seen a photo of your car and the SR20 set up. Anyone have pics of his car?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

:showpics:


----------

